# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  SLOBODA PORODU!  Želimo promjene!

## Danci_Krmed

Na isti dan, u četvrtak 20. rujna 2012., u cijelom ce svijetu biti  premijerno prikazan novi dokumentarni film koji predstavlja porod kao  najveći problem vezan uz kršenje ljudskih prava.

RODA i još nekoliko udruga organiziraju čak devet BESPLATNIH projekcija  diljem Hrvatske!  Dogovorite večer sa prijateljicama i prijateljima,  partnerom, sa svima, pridružite nam se i budite dio promjene koje želite  vidjeti u porodništvu!  Promjena ce nastupiti kad žene ustanu protiv  svih tih zlostavljanja i kažu: Dosta je!

Sloboda porodu je sezdesetminutni dokumentarac u kojem svjetski vodeći  stručnjaci za porod, zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska  prava, pozivaju na kampanju koja poziva na radikalne promjene odnosa  prema rodiljama u svijetu.


Projekcije u Hrvatskoj održat će se na sljedeća mjesta:

ZAGREB, KIC, Preradovićeva 5 u 19 sati
BJELOVAR, Knjižnica "P. Preradović", Šetalište I. Lebovića 9 u 18 sati
VARAŽDIN, CineStar Varaždin,  Ulica grada Lipika 15 u 18 sati
RIJEKA, Molekula, Delta 5/1 (bivša zgrada Ivexa) u 19,30 sati
PULA, Gradska knjižnica i čitaonica, Kandlerova 39 u 18 sati
RAB, Hotel Arbiana, Obala Petra Krešimira u 18 sati
ZADAR, Gradska knjižnica, Ulica S. Radića 11b u 18 sati
SPLIT, Središnja knjižnica, Ulica Slobode 2 u 18 sati
DUBROVNIK, Zavod za javno zdravstvo, Dr. A. Secera 4a u 16 sati

Dodatne informacije o Slobodi porodu nalaze se na stranicama: http://freedomforbirth.com i www.roda.hr

“Siguran porod trebao bi biti jedno od temeljnih ženskih ljudskih prava,  no nažalost, za milijune zena i njihovih beba sirom svijeta, to nije  slučaj. Ogroman je nedostatak ljudi koji bi mogli pomoći osigurati ovo  pravo: postoji stvarna potreba za primaljama i svjetske bi vodje trebali  ulagati u primaljstvo u njihovim zemljama. Nadam se da će ovaj film,  kojeg RCM podrzava projekcijom, pretvoriti stručnu skrb za roditelje u  realnost za sve one žene koje joj u ovom trenutku nemaju pristup.” 

Cathy Warwick, direktorica Royal College of Midwives (RCM), Britanija

----------


## puntica

jupi

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Idu projekcije u 12 gradova!  Još idu:  Karlovac, Osijek, Velika Gorica! Detalji uskoro!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Besplatna kratka verzija filma "Sloboda porodu" je OD DANAS DOSTUPNA!

 Ovaj film ima potencijal pokrenut lavinu promjene u porodništvu u  cijelome svijetu, pogledajte ga, podijelite sa svojim prijateljima i  budite dio ovog važnog pokreta!

 Titl na hrvatskom je dostupan tako da nakon što kliknete poveznicu u donjem desnom kutu pritisnite "CC" i odaberete "Croatian".

http://www.oneworldbirth.net/the-film/

----------

